# Nissan Sentra B13 OEM bodykit???



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys

Does anyone know where I can see a picture of a Genuine Nissan OEM option bodykit for a 91-94 Nissan Sentra. 

My friend works at Nissan and can get a good deal on the kit because it is left over inventory. It is a urethane kit.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure it's the same as the Stillen kit.

Sorry, I have no pics....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Either that, or it's the SE-R front, with the lower lip thing.

Search around the boards, I'm sure you can find pics, especially in Member Rides.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I've seen a couple stock se-r's with an xenon kit


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I really like the stock B13 SE-R body. All it needs to be is lowered with some nice wheels

I'de say go on www.google.com and type in 1994 Sentra SE-R specifications or pics. You are bound to find one.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The only oem B13 body kit offered was on the nissan sunny sold in japan. It came with a nice bumper with airdam and built-in fogs plus some very nice clean looking side skirts. JDM parts rule, too bad we don't get them here. Oh there was some guy in the sr20de forums selling JDM sunny side skirts,check there for pics...


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I wish we got JDM parts here. Maybe we don't have them because ot that whole nuking their capital thing that happened a while back? I...just...don't...know.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...we didn't nuke their capitol.We nuked Hiroshima(home of Mazda,whose factory building was used as a shelter after the bomb) and Nagasaki.The capitol is Tokyo.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

The body kit come in a genuine Nissan part package. It is supposed to br a dealer installed option.


----------

